# ~Intoxicating Pix about a Charming City~



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shenzhen, China on July 2006*
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

A promising city , still advancing ! Anyway nice pics !


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

^^ It is really the fresh Photos for me!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Somehow I think shenzhen looks nicer than Shanghai.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Somehow I think shenzhen looks nicer than Shanghai.


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd like to know why the big cities of the south in China look greener. They look more pleasant even though they sit next China's manufacturing hub. I'm excited about Shanghai but it still looks all glass, concrete, and steel. It needs a lot more green. With those wide avenues of Pudong you'd figure there would be trees lining the streets. Besides plants are suppose to help reduce smog.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea well Shanghai, Beijing, and Xi'an were manfuactering cities long before China's economy was doing really well so they tend to have more pollution cities like shen'zen are new citites sprouting up and our using more greener facatilites. Traffic looks crazy thought theres some guy standing right on the highway.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

JoSin said:


> Somehow I think shenzhen looks nicer than Shanghai.


I agree.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Very advanced.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Fantastic!

We definitely want see more.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

^^ wow, there are maybe the latest pix, just taken on 31st July, 2006...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5








6


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1.








2.








3








4








5


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Oct. 2006
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

more shenzhen pic, hope you dont mind.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

best thread of shenzhen


----------



## Ian604 (Dec 22, 2005)

Amazing photos!


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> more shenzhen pic, hope you dont mind.[/IMG]


Of course not, I hope to see more... Thanks!!!


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Beautiful Shot!!!


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.


----------



## hoopy507 (Dec 25, 2006)

can a man from the united states find work and live in a city as lovely as this..my friend is living here and wants me to come over and try to give it a go...thanks..Dan


----------



## sUyAnG (Apr 15, 2007)

hoopy507 said:


> can a man from the united states find work and live in a city as lovely as this..my friend is living here and wants me to come over and try to give it a go...thanks..Dan


yep of croz, there r lots of foreigners work in here, and most of them enjoy their lives from what i heard and saw. passional person with is always welcomed to Shenzhen, especial the guys with professional ability 

btw, what's ur spcialty? or if u have a normative english communication skill, u can also can a comfortable job at here. 

gl 2 u, and wish u can find ur favorite city to work in.


----------



## sUyAnG (Apr 15, 2007)

and really THANKS for china winson, oliver999 and hzkiller !

CHEERS for u guys XD


----------

